# The new Menz A45 AMG



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

The new Merc A45 AMG

360bhp in the 2.0 Litre turbo, AMG also bypasses torque-steer and traction issues by adding 4Matic four-wheel drive. 7 speed paddleshift gearbox

0-60MPH in just 4.8 seconds

Price expected around £36,000


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

The spec sounds awesome, but looks a bit halfords for me. I'm sure it could be made to look more subtle, and with a few tweaks it could be a real weapon. Maybe in about 5 years I might be able to get one.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

There’s two versions of the A45 AMG out, one a standard car, the other a special Edition 1, which is this one.

The Edition 1, has the interesting paint job and a rear spoiler.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Just needed to come in about 32K to give the BMW M135i a real kicking, with a few options (leather etc. standard on the 30K BMW) I bet you will be close to 38K.

But it's got 4WD (well when the front wheels let go) so it may be worth it but then the BMW has a better engine in terms of noise and tuning potential and its proper wheel drive.

Can't wait to see how Audi Spec and Price their low powered new S3!, it needs to be under 30K now or if it's over 30K it best be fully specced ( sat nav, leather, BT, Xenons) because if it isn't it's going to look like a right rip off. 300bhp hot hatches don't cut the mustard if you price them above 30K nowadays.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks stunning, do like these little mercs.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Love it, love it, love it:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Agree that the Edition 1 is a bit OTT. Have seen the trailer on Youtube with standard looking white one with black wheels and it looks:argie::argie:
Definitely on my list, hope the road tests are positive.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I will have to have a go in this is its even 75% of the fun of the C63 AMG it would be a winner, but price is high, Audi will be scratching heads with pricing very shortly but may infuriate existing customers with any change


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> I will have to have a go in this is its even 75% of the fun of the C63 AMG it would be a winner, but price is high, Audi will be scratching heads with pricing very shortly but may infuriate existing customers with any change


Agree price is a little high Derek but do you think the standard kit is pretty good? I think the only upgrades I'd consider over standard is maybe the 19" wheels and, more likely, the AMG exhaust.:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> I will have to have a go in this is its even 75% of the fun of the C63 AMG it would be a winner, but price is high, Audi will be scratching heads with pricing very shortly but may infuriate existing customers with any change


It doesn't have the V8 or RWD which are the key ingredients to the C63. That's a lot to make up elsewhere.

I much prefer the standard looking one and it will be interesting to see how good it is.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

wylie coyote said:


> Agree price is a little high Derek but do you think the standard kit is pretty good? I think the only upgrades I'd consider over standard is maybe the 19" wheels and, more likely, the AMG exhaust.:thumb:


I think the kit in picture taking it to fare i like stealth looks and i like the wheels but dont like the stripes, a plain white C63 Coupe is all that is needed and im sure a nice set of wheels would help and fruty AMG sound system exhaust


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> It doesn't have the V8 or RWD which are the key ingredients to the C63. That's a lot to make up elsewhere.
> 
> I much prefer the standard looking one and it will be interesting to see how good it is.


As you know im as massive RWD fan:thumb: just ordered another RWD motor and did think hard about the X Drive option then someone spoke alot of sense to me after me driving it a few times and thinking it just had something missing but grip was great. The guy said why waste more fuel and tyres and higher tax for 3 days a year that you would not want to take your nice new motor out in case some crazy drive to wreck, so went with RWD but had decieded to go with winters to save the big tyres and keep my wheels great for summer and also gain some extra grip when temps fall below 3 degrese .
I think this car may turn out to ge another RS3 but lets hope not as merc has been building some nice looking cars of late imho.
Yes no V8 but you can make 4 cylinders sound nice as well. I did i just say that.
As for AWD this may be ok if they get the split of drive good, but my past expirienc of AWD in the eary years did noting for me.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Isn't the Merc pretty much a FWD car the majority of the time? 

I've always wondered why they don't do it the other way around especially with the likes of Merc? 

Someone at work has a new 3 series xdrive. Not worked out who owns it, but it looks good. 

As you say though you are compromising a lot for little.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

It will be interesting to see how it rides - UK cars, even on 17" wheels but Sport suspension are so crashy and uncomfortable that I'd rule it out, can only see the A45 being even worse


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

andy665 said:


> It will be interesting to see how it rides - UK cars, even on 17" wheels but Sport suspension are so crashy and uncomfortable that I'd rule it out, can only see the A45 being even worse


Good point Andy I have gone with adaptive suspension on my new motor as after 6 years of e90 m sport had enough of rock hard all the time great to choose if the mood suits:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Isn't the Merc pretty much a FWD car the majority of the time?
> 
> I've always wondered why they don't do it the other way around especially with the likes of Merc?
> 
> ...


I think I wanted X drive as it was new :lol: the problem was that it sits to high no sport spring option even on m sport or adaptive does not lower it another 10mm and with 18" as a guy said on F30 forum he had ordered the moon buggy version :lol: I have to admit the grip levels on the rounds about s in a very poor slushy day will have the 4 Ring brigade working overtime thinking people may just walk into , dare I say it a AWD bmw, all converts welcome:thumb:, its very good but just bottled it at last minute , I like the lower look and oversteer the BM seemed to neutral no under oversteer still nice but lacked the hankering down out of a corner and the great shift of weight when entering a tight bend imho


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks a mess, they've strapped on every bit of kit they can get their hands on and left the design at home


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> I think I wanted X drive as it was new :lol: the problem was that it sits to high no sport spring option even on m sport or adaptive does not lower it another 10mm and with 18" as a guy said on F30 forum he had ordered the moon buggy version :lol: I have to admit the grip levels on the rounds about s in a very poor slushy day will have the 4 Ring brigade working overtime thinking people may just walk into , dare I say it a AWD bmw, all converts welcome:thumb:, its very good but just bottled it at last minute , I like the lower look and oversteer the BM seemed to neutral no under oversteer still nice but lacked the hankering down out of a corner and the great shift of weight when entering a tight bend imho


No thanks , on my 2nd quattro and they have been both superb:thumb:

Can't work out if you lot are BMW lovers or Audi haters:lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> No thanks , on my 2nd quattro and they have been both superb:thumb:
> 
> Can't work out if you lot are BMW lovers or Audi haters:lol:


That's till you drive the new X Drive I have you booked in for test drive Calterdon Saturday you can hide your motor round the back but don't be surprised if you end up trading :lol:
RS4 love it


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing one of those in my local dealership....


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

andy665 said:


> It will be interesting to see how it rides - UK cars, even on 17" wheels but Sport suspension are so crashy and uncomfortable that I'd rule it out, can only see the A45 being even worse


I had a brand new (9 miles on the clock) A Class 200 CDI, 7G DCT as a courtesy car last week whilst my C63 was serviced. It had the 17" 5 Spoke Alloys on and the ride was decent, not crashy or uncomfortable over the roads I drove (approx 75 miles covered). Compared to the C63 it rode positively plush!

I've seen a few reviews that claim the A-Class is firm and crashy so it made for a pleasant surprise to actually drive one and see how competent it was.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

durmz said:


> Looks a mess, they've strapped on every bit of kit they can get their hands on and left the design at home


On that white Edition 1, as you say they've thrown the whole Amg catalogue at it. Most owners or prospective owners are unlikely to go for them in my view.:thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Serkie said:


> I had a brand new (9 miles on the clock) A Class 200 CDI, 7G DCT as a courtesy car last week whilst my C63 was serviced. It had the 17" 5 Spoke Alloys on and the ride was decent, not crashy or uncomfortable over the roads I drove (approx 75 miles covered). Compared to the C63 it rode positively plush!
> 
> I've seen a few reviews that claim the A-Class is firm and crashy so it made for a pleasant surprise to actually drive one and see how competent it was.


It was probably fitted with the Comfort suspension.

I like / prefer suspension on the firm side but the A Class i test drove on 18" rims and Sport suspension was truly awful - even worse than the dreaded Audi S-Line suspension set up that totally put me off ordering an A4 six months ago


----------



## ArranS (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks great, with the exception of the graphics and the huge rear Halfords wing.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

andy665 said:


> It was probably fitted with the Comfort suspension.
> 
> I like / prefer suspension on the firm side but the A Class i test drove on 18" rims and Sport suspension was truly awful - even worse than the dreaded Audi S-Line suspension set up that totally put me off ordering an A4 six months ago


I think AMG have put their own spec suspension on it - wonder whether this is a good thing or not......


----------



## Clkrichard (Nov 17, 2011)

So much rubbish written about the A Class suspension and ride comfort - mostly by people who have never driven one ! ( apologies to those who have ).
Mine is the Sport AMG version so has sports suspension and 18" wheels and is a million miles away from being "crashy" .
We briefly had a 500 Abarth and that was truly harsh and crashy and lasted just a month before it had to go. My Civic Type R on Rage wheels was harsh but the A Class so isnt.
I am intrigued by the comment about the engine sound. I didnt know there was one on the road here yet for anyone to listen to ?
Can someone please tell me where it is as I want to try one ?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Quite a few videos on Youtube, here's one:






Car not on sale yet so no-one (I think) has driven one. Nice to hear your comments on the ride, I did see a comment from AMG that they were going to test it on UK roads before releasing it....:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

wylie coyote said:


> Quite a few videos on Youtube, here's one:
> 
> Mercedes A45 AMG on Track - Engine Sound - YouTube
> 
> Car not on sale yet so no-one (I think) has driven one. Nice to hear your comments on the ride, I did see a comment from AMG that they were going to test it on UK roads before releasing it....:thumb:


Just doesnt sound like £36 k worth but after i drive one may change my mind:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Not sure if it's got the optional AMG exhaust Derek - that might also help to change your mind!:devil:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

wylie coyote said:


> Not sure if it's got the optional AMG exhaust Derek - that might also help to change your mind!:devil:


It doesn't sound that great and I hate that restricted turbocharged whistling kind of sound.

Maybe the exhaust will make it sound better but no doubt that will be another £2k the price?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I like it, it looks good, would I have one? Simply put - No.

Lose the stickers and daft colouring. Keep it simple. The spolier needs toned down a little, don't like the fact it has 5 doors, just like I dont like the RS3 for this very reason.

Don't get me wrong, on paper it sounds great but what is the driving experience like?

Ther is a reason BMW have held the slogan "Ultimate driving machine" for years and even being biased and owning one, across the board and cars / engines, BMW is the car to beat.

Discuss.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

For a 4 cyl turbo I don't think it sounds too bad. Yeah, bet the exhaust price will be a bit upsetting so it might be between that and the 19" wheels if the budget can't stretch....


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Grommit said:


> I like it, it looks good, would I have one? Simply put - No.
> 
> Lose the stickers and daft colouring. Keep it simple. The spolier needs toned down a little, don't like the fact it has 5 doors, just like I dont like the RS3 for this very reason.
> 
> ...


I haven't owned a BMW or Merc before but, perhaps the performance Mercs don't need slogans or to be shouty? It's just marketing blurb anyway.....
I think you like your BMWs then?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks a stunning car, unsure about the spoiler tho.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

wylie coyote said:


> I haven't owned a BMW or Merc before but, perhaps the performance Mercs don't need slogans or to be shouty? It's just marketing blurb anyway.....
> I think you like your BMWs then?


haha touche :thumb:

Love them.

The wife has a Merc, C180 Kompressor, its cool enough, we changed some things, alloys, tinted windows, changed colour of alloys.

But I still go to my own car every single time. We always have a debate over which is better and this will continue until the cows come home but the wife's car just doesn't "Excite" me and that I guess is what we all want.

When we drive a car you want to feel 12 years old again when you opened up your xmas pressie and got a Sega Mega Drive with Sonic the hedgehog and streets of rage 2 gamers bundle.

That is when you know you have a good car.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

You buy a car to enjoy owning and driving it. If it meets these requirements it's the right one for you no matter what the make.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

wylie coyote said:


> You buy a car to enjoy owning and driving it. If it meets these requirements it's the right one for you no matter what the make.:thumb::thumb:


Correct. :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> No thanks , on my 2nd quattro and they have been both superb:thumb:
> 
> Can't work out if you lot are BMW lovers or Audi haters:lol:


Found a great quote off the another forum I'm on a lot :thumb:

QUOTE from ex Audi man oh dear

I have also been an Audi man. Three A4s in the past 6 years. I think it was time to get back into a proper driver's car! I can well imagine me sticking with Munich for many years to come.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Sounds OK for a hot hatch but no R32, 130i

I think the overrun fart noises would get a bit annoying after a while.

But I'd have one without doubt. Just hope they drop in value like the old E class AMG55's did!


----------

